# Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee



## Ulrich Köper (3. Februar 2006)

Ich suche für die Kajakfischerei auf der Ostsee ein geeigneten Fischfinder.Möglichst wasserdicht und mit gutem Abstrahlwinkel.Tiefe wird zwischen 2m und 10m sein.Kosten soll 140.- Euro nicht übertreffen.
Wer kann helfen?
Gruß Ulrich Köper


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Eagle Cuda 168 ... #6


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Na das interessiert, weil betrifft mich auch!


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

hallo ulrich #h

wird schwer für € 140,--!... dennoch nen tip > für´s flachwasser ist seit jahren das trifinder 2 von eagle sehr begehrt, da der geber mit 150° abstrahlt... zusätzlich verfügt das trifinder über ne broadview-funktion, mit welcher objekte unter wasser auch räumlich geortet werden können (3 geber). kann dir aber zum praktischen leider keine infos hier reintackern, da ich mit dem trifinder noch nicht gefischt habe #h


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Mit was muß man denn beim Trifinder rechnen Jirko?


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

...bummelich € 250 - € 300 dorschi #h


----------



## Ulrich Köper (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Vom Cuda habe ich auch schon gelesen.Geht der auch für Flachwasser???
Ulrich


----------



## Oli36 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Hallo,
benutze das cuda 168 bei uns auf dem Baggersee.Kann nur sagen Top!!!!!
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

hallo ulrich #h

wenn du beim cuda etwas an der empfindlichkeit schraubst (im manuellen modus), kannst du den abstrahlwinkel auch auf bis zu 40-50° setzen... geht aber bei ner spitzensendeleistung von 800 watt arg zulasten der darstellung!

im grunde genommen kannst du bei allen echoloten, die nen angegebenen geberwinkel von 20° aufweisen, mit der empfindlichkeitsänderung den abstrahlwinkel beeinflussen... würde ich allerdings nur bei leistungsstärkeren echoloten empfehlen (mindestens 1.500 watt spitzensendeleistung)... mit anderen worten: dieses prozedere könnte bei nem cuda "in die hose" gehen , da du aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf´m display nichts mehr sehen wirst.

wie gesagt, für € 140 wird´s verdammt schwer was zu finden, was deinen vorstellungen entspricht... ab und an mal bei ebay schnüffeln und schaun, ob nen paar auslaufmodelle angeboten werden #h

PS: gerade beim fischen in unseren binnengewässern würde ich dir nen lot empfehlen, was mindestens ne 10er grauabstufung hat #h


----------



## Jirko (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

...ich nochmal ulrich #h habe gerade den neuen nautic-gründl katalog am wickel und nen neues eagle-modell entdeckt >

eagle fish easy 245DS... ich zitiere:

"lowrance doppelfrequenz (DS) schwingertechnologie für hervorragendes angeln. ein vollkommen neues gerät, einfach im gebrauch. ein kompaktes echolot, daß sehr viel bietet. display film supertwist mit hohem kontrast. 240 x 160 pixel, 4´´ (102mm) diagonal. bildschirm beleuchtet. grayscale-darstellung mit 16 graustufen. 1.500 watt spitze (188 watt RMS) sendeleistung. doppelfrequenz 83 / 200 khz für hohe objektauflösung im flachwasser und bis zu 300m tiefwasser. kompakter schwinger, doppelfrequenz 83 / 200 khz, mit 2 sendekegeln bis zu 120grad öffnungswinkel und integriertem sensor für die wassertemperatur. automatische einstellungen mit ASP, GRAYLINE, fish symbol I.D., fishtrack, zoom und bodenzoom. flachwasseralarm, tiefwasseralarm und fischalarm. das gerät ist vollkommen wasserdicht. standardlieferumfang: gerät mit standfuß und schwinger mit integriertem sensor für die wassertemperatur mit stromanschlußkabel"

festeinbau: € 199,90 > 250er DS (240 x 240 pixel) € 239,90
portable: € 285,90 > 250er DS (240 x 240 pixel) € 319,90

...könnte, vom geschriebenen her, genau das richtige für dich sein! #h


----------



## THD (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Flachwasser Fischfinder für Kajak-Ostsee*

Ich stand vor ca. 1 Jahr mit der gleichen Frage da, und hab mich für die Minimallösung entschieden:
http://www.anglerwebs.de/echolot-gps/product_info.php?info=p151_SmartCast-RF-30e.html
da es, gerade von platzarmen Kajak, einige (für mich wichtige) Vorteile hat: kein Akku, keine Kabel, keine umständliche Gebermontage, null Platzbedarf.
Allerdings ist mir auch nur die Tiefenanzeige wichtig (und das klappt sehr gut), auf die Fishfinder Funktion (die das Gerät auch hat, mit 3 unterschiedlich großen Symbolen) lege ich (fast) keinen Wert.
Uhr angezogen, Geber an Karabiner und 3o cm langen gefl. Schnur über Board geschmissen und los gehts.
Ist von der Anzeige aber keine echte Alternative zum "normalen" Echolot
Bin zufrieden damit.

THD


----------

